# Hi~



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....


Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 9, 2018)

Most just say "hi", tell almost nothing about themselves (or lie),  then pounce on someone at the first opportunity as an introduction.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric



Civilian or POW's?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


Welcome to the mud pits... Find out your ignore feature and how to use it, because after a few replies from the lunatic left, you will either go crazy or use the "Ignore" feature a lot.

Just in answer to how we treat our prisoners, if it was so bad, why do many have rap sheets a mile long, thus going back over and over, and those who are foreign aren't citizens so they don't get Constitutional Rights that our citizens do.

LBGTQWZYZ and the other 80 genders that are out there, as long we they keep it to themselves and just be US citizens , we welcome them.  When they get "IN YOUR FACE" and tell US that we have to accept their immoral lifestyles as normal, they just drew the red line.  I will be right there stepping over that line, and putting them in their sorry immoral place..

Welcome again.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 9, 2018)

I’ve never *deleated* anything in my life.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Mar 9, 2018)

Judging from your OP, you’ll find plenty of friends here and get really annoyed (like the rest of us) with the illogical positions of most of the Libs here. To be fair, there are a few Libs here who are actually sane and reasonable.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome.  Pay no attention to these radicals.  Sounds like you'll be getting sh*t from both sides, so smile and get ready.


----------



## Tom Horn (Mar 9, 2018)

I once placed a "chu hoi" surrender pamphlet in a sleeping NVA sentry's pocket....If somebody else noticed it before he did....adios...laughed about that for a whole day.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~



First of all welcome.  You sound intelligent and reasonable except for the fact you are a Republican.  That's gross.  Let me show you how to spell and how I feel about Republicans all at the same time.  Ready?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> ...


This guy is such a pansy ^^...hello and keep your pants on...


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Most just say "hi", tell almost nothing about themselves (or lie),  then pounce on someone at the first opportunity as an introduction.


 
Thanks for the kind words Billy! Yes, I have noticed that too. I dont know about others. I guess the reason I am so 'wordy' as my little niece calls my lengthy posts and threads is that I grew up back in the sticks , the mountains, with no kids my age to hang out with. So my pals for the most part were my grand dads hunting dogs, and the occasional visitor. So even though I like people,  I am a bit uncomfortable among more than two people ha ha, I never grew out of that early childhood meekness of strangers.


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


>



Hi willHaftawaite, how is your liver hanging? (As Tom Petty would ask).


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




By the neck.


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric
> ...



Thanks for the welcome. Hey, I see you dig the Bing images as well. I lifted my temporary avatar from the same page you did. Happy to see its ok to use the F bomb. I have been out of the army too long to comment about our military prisons, so I was referencing the civilian prisons and jails. I was in and out of jails and just missed prison in my younger days mostly for going to redneck clubs. Nothing serious but I quiclkly found how the system workers. And my first wife was a lawyer. I am not anti cop by far but these days nothing seems right, I dunno , back in the day there seemed to be a clear cut right and wrong. Today only my religion hasn't changed.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


----------



## boedicca (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> ...




I hear you. The reason I think the rap sheet is long is that some gangbangers and or repeat offenders etc have a have a home away from home in fed system. I was speaking more about a con or inmate that just wants to do his time without getting raped or shanked or has to join a gang to survive the process. Again thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 9, 2018)

If he didn't, can I be the one to shoot him?


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Judging from your OP, you’ll find plenty of friends here and get really annoyed (like the rest of us) with the illogical positions of most of the Libs here. To be fair, there are a few Libs here who are actually sane and reasonable.



Sane and reasonable Libs?  Really? Uh huh.... ..... Ha I hope a little levity doesn't offend too much! l like a variety of views and consider everyone's opinion is valuable. I like to extend respect and give everyone the benefit of the doubt. I have to admit I detest bigots and others that judge on appearance etc, thanks for your reply Bucktooth!


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Welcome.  Pay no attention to these radicals.  Sounds like you'll be getting sh*t from both sides, so smile and get ready.



I like the saying ; "Please do not confuse my kindness as a weakness". And if I am getting attacked by someone that lives for such ignorance, I waste no time putting them on ignore and soaring a verbal boot to their nether regions.. Btw OldLady, you seem to be a wise woman, I look forward to discussing the issues with you and our good members here at USMB ~


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes. I hope to answer more tomorrow and post a thread that is almost finished. Farewell all ~


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.  Pay no attention to these radicals.  Sounds like you'll be getting sh*t from both sides, so smile and get ready.
> ...



OldLady is OK even if she's homeless and lives under a bridge.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 9, 2018)

.​
*Pineapple*​
.​


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


It's a good thing you noticed your misspelled word and admitted it.Otherwise the Spelling and Grammar Commissar,Pogo, would have pounced on you like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


TL;DR, you're just over the limit. 

Meet the unofficial mascot:


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> It's a good thing you noticed your misspelled word and admitted it.Otherwise the Spelling and Grammar Commissar,Pogo, would have pounced on you like a duck on a June bug.



He did mention conservatives, socialism, communism, minorities, alternative lifestyles and so on ... So there is no guarantee Pogo won't find something.
It was smart he didn't use the word Liberal though ... That would have jerked Pogo's chain in a heartbeat.

.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

PS: Rapists, traitors, and murderers should hang quickly.


----------



## miketx (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


After having worked in prison, they are not treated barbaric, the staff are.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

There are sane and reasonable liberals here someplace..

It's not the one that calls themself Reasonable for sure. That one's way off in left field.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~





Marion Morrison said:


> There are sane and reasonable liberals here someplace..
> 
> It's not the one that calls themself Reasonable for sure. That one's way off in left field.



JakeStarkey is a good ol' boy though.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> ...



I disagree, FakeyJakey is a turd.


----------



## ding (Mar 9, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~


Your intro was just fine.

Don't listen to these guys.

Welcome aboard.  

Come to the Flame Zone when you get a chance.  Ironically it is probably the most normal room on the board.  We play a game on Fridays.  PM me if you want the low down.  

Cheers,

ding


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 9, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> OldLady is OK even if she's homeless and lives under a bridge.



Hossfly you forgot toothless...


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What? Lives under a bridge? Homeless? ....Wtf? Yeah man, now I know she is my kind of people! She and you would be welcome around my fire anytime...Thanks Hossfly!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 10, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> 
> 
> Hi to all! I chose the name PsyOps because it was my last MOS and I think it sounds good...I vote the issues and lean to the conservative side on most issues. I am all for states rights over the focused power of a centralized federal government. Socialism or communism while more fair than capitalism never works due to mans greed, so I remain a greedy capitalist. However, I am heavily in favor of Human rights which our nation needs to put more in the work to improve our track record. The death penalty is wrong because its so fallible and unjustly/unfairly applied. I am pro firearm because more gun laws against law abiding firearm owners will not fix the problem even a nano bit. Anti-firearm and gun control stuff is only a feel good ointment, which would not be that bad except for the fact gun control laws are unconstitutional. I do think many minorities and those with alternative lifestyles deserve to be safe even protected and be able to live their lives feeling secure and as per the Constitution. The way we treat our prisoners is barbaric, immoral in many cases and violate their constitutional rights.....Oops....... sorry for going on..and on. If anyone is still awake I would be happy to answer any question, and God bless all of you ~



TL; DR


----------



## Pogo (Mar 11, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> ...



Pogo youses dem misspeled wurds alla thyme.  Hee warnded da bored that he'd be doin' that on porpoise in his firstest post hear. 

Also he has an annoying tendoncy to a-casionally respond in the third person.  I hate dat.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 11, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> I’ve never *deleated* anything in my life.


Try harder.......


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 12, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> I once placed a "chu hoi" surrender pamphlet in a sleeping NVA sentry's pocket....If somebody else noticed it before he did....adios...laughed about that for a whole day.



REALLY? Was he alive when you left? See...I never got to do stuff like that. I was what was known as a REMF, and it was not my decision! I was 101st (puking buzzard as our jar head friends called us), but never once shot my worthless M-16A1 in anger. Most PsyOps I did was helping design propaganda flyers, cutting bogus orders stuff like that. It hit me how lucky I was only after the fact. Still I feel guilty for not being in combat, not the kind of guilt that turns to PTSD, but remorse nevertheless. God bless all of you that saw combat. ~


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 12, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well my first post and I misspelled a word in the title...'delete'....
> ...





You should of said I sound like a Republican! True I am conservative in most issues but not all by any means. I vote the issues and there are a few conservative issues that I live my life by. Other than those I am flexible and open minded.


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 12, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > MrPsyOps said:
> ...



I'm starting to like this joint...hmmm...that don't sound right, I should of said I am starting to like this place....


----------



## MrPsyOps (Mar 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.



Why? Are we gonna' have relations?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 12, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Too late it's already lit, might as well enjoy it..


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 12, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MrPsyOps said:
> ...


Good!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Too late it's already lit, might as well enjoy it..



I agree with moonie... Don't Bogart!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 12, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB.
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2018)

MrPsyOps said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB.
> ...





Dream on, bub.

Just trust me.  If you are going to breathe the air in USMB, you'll need all of your shots.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 13, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> MrPsyOps said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Hey!  I'm a GAL!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 13, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > MrPsyOps said:
> ...



I knew that. 

Was that a late-night posting?


----------

